# Ronnie Coleman before hGH



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2007)

he looked great in the 90's!


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Prince said:


> he looked great in the 90's!



Wow, he really does! That's a damn shame.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 17, 2007)

Damn!  Look at those arms!  It looks like he has biceps on his biceps!!!


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 17, 2007)

His head is like half the size that it is now, and his waistline must be 8 inches smaller. Amazing.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2007)

check out his waistline!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 17, 2007)

Prince said:


> check out his waistline!


In this image they could have used Ronnie and Eddie Murphy to run a black version of The Hulk.


----------



## danzik17 (Jun 17, 2007)

God he looked better before the HGH


----------



## P-funk (Jun 18, 2007)

that guy has fucked up his body.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 18, 2007)

Prince said:


> check out his waistline!




His abs actually look good here...Its amazing how much he f'd up his body with high doeses of GH.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow. Now THAT is what Mr. Olympia should look like.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 18, 2007)

Prince said:


> check out his waistline!



wow. he looks great there.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 18, 2007)

musclepump said:


> Wow. Now THAT is what Mr. Olympia should look like.


Definitely!!!


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 18, 2007)

Seriously. It's a damn shame what he's done to himself.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 18, 2007)

Now that's a Mr. Olympia I'd root for...


----------



## barbell boy (Jun 19, 2007)

i think that his overall goal must have changed from having a well developed physique to having superior size and strength, its a shame he didn't think that he looked spectacular in those pics, not that i dont admire the dedication and commitment he must have.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 19, 2007)

yes, he became a mass monster, let's not forget he did win 8 Mr. O titles.


----------



## barbell boy (Jun 21, 2007)

Prince said:


> yes, he became a mass monster, let's not forget he did win 8 Mr. O titles.



yeah they don't hand them out everyday, i wonder if he will get his ninth olympia and hold the record by himself instead of sharing 8 wins,  i don't reckon he will, jay cutler is reaching his peak now and ronnie is over the hill


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 21, 2007)

musclepump said:


> Wow. Now THAT is what Mr. Olympia should look like.








You mean they're not supposed to look like this?


----------



## Uthinkso (Jun 21, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> You mean they're not supposed to look like this?



Please tell me that pic is photoshopped or something. He just looks terrible there.

Also I'm in a dark a bit here, and I'll take the cliff notes explanation here. What is the difference between HGH and Anabolic Steroids??


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't think it's photoshopped...and I have no idea what the difference between the two is, but I would love to know!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 21, 2007)

musclepump said:


> Wow. Now THAT is what Mr. Olympia should look like.


EXACTLY! There are a ton of guys that look like that right now. I can believe it.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 21, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Please tell me that pic is photoshopped or something. He just looks terrible there.



He's probably off-season.


----------

